# CONFIRMATION DE LECTURE MAIL



## JPR3675 (22 Décembre 2008)

bonsoir
tout nouveau dans l univers mac, j arrive à me dépatouiller tant bien que mal...
cependant je n arrive pas à trouver dans mail la possibilité de demander une confirmation de lecture pour mes mails envoyés aux clients
utile sur pc cela me permettait de relancer si au bout de 2 jours je n avais cette confirmation 

peut on faire de même avec mail

merci pour votre réponse et excellentes fêtes à toutes et tous

JPR


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2008)

bienvenue

ca s'appelle un accusé de reception
et ca n'indique qu'une chose message  recu et / ou ouvert 
( pas forcement  lu avec... les yeux)

il n'y a pas ca dans Mail
mais enormement de sujets précedents en parlent et te donneront les manips pour ajouter ce genre de gadget

( le meilleur accusé de reception au monde c'est ...une réponse , point barre)


----------



## JPR3675 (22 Décembre 2008)

merci pascal

je vais essayer d aller chercher ça

sur le FAQ il parlaient d aller sur l option "suivre les messages" mais je ne la trouve pas dans mail
bizzare

bonne soirée


----------

